# OT: See Ya Kids.



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

It's been fun and exciting, but I can see my services are no longer wanted or needed here.

Ciao.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> It's been fun and exciting, but I can see my services are no longer wanted or needed here.
> 
> Ciao.




Did SAR get traded? Did I miss something?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Been nice fighting with you Play.:grinning: See ya.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: OT: See Ya Kids.*



> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> Did SAR get traded? Did I miss something?


holy crap in sack!! did Shareef drop play a hint!?!?!?!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Dont worry, we'll take good care of Shareef, and I'll defend TJ Duckett for ya if needed.


----------



## Blaze43 (Jun 2, 2003)

Dang, what happened I always enjoyed plays perspective on things. It takes all kinds to make up this board and play always brought something.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Just curious, you said you went to HS with Shareef... are you friends with him now?


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

*See ya Play, its been fun.*

:wave:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

It was me


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

No more Play, or no more Play and SAR?


hmmm, he also stopped on post #2400.

You'll be missed Play.. :wave:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Gee, I wonder if the Fan is going to pick this story line up.....has anyone heard the 20's yet? Play leaves the Blazers fourm is the top story on RealGM.com?

Something is a brewing!!!!!


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Well it's about time you realized it was time to go!  So long! Don't forget to take SAR with you.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Who did we get for Rahim? 

Is he going to stay in Milwaukee? 

:wave: see ya Play


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm surprised this was never posted before, but it sure explains a lot:

LINK



> "He tried to get across that he's been on bad teams most of his career and people look at you as nothing," teammate Theo Ratliff recalled. "Although you're able to go to All-Star games, score a lot of points and be a good player in the league," Shareef said, "people still don't respect you because you're on a bad team." Abdur-Rahim's heartfelt five-minute speech inspired only one win -- the next night against the Cavaliers -- then the Hawks reverted to form, losing six of the next seven games.
> 
> Lockeroom sermonizing, though, is not Abdur-Rahim's style. He would rather lead by example. He's laid back, soft spoken and, one might say, measured in the way he answers questions. Abdur-Rahim does have a lighter side, however. *He's a long-time internet user, and writes about basketball on the basketball boards internet chat site. "I have some fun with it, I like to talk trash, pick on my teammates, stuff like that. Because it's the internet, I can pretend like I'm just another fan and talk hoops without needing to sign autographs or any of that."*
> Example: On a question-and-answer session over the Internet a few years ago, Shareef was asked what basketball team he rooted for while growing up in Atlanta? His one-word answer: "The Lakers."


barfo


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I don't know what to think!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> I'm surprised this was never posted before, but it sure explains a lot:
> 
> LINK
> ...


Are you trying to Infer that I spent all morning trying to tell Shareef that he can't turn water to wine?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> Are you trying to Infer that I spent all morning trying to tell Shareef that he can't turn water to wine?


So are you telling me that when Reef (I mean Play) PM'd me, I shunned him.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

BTW using my power of Modding I check Plays IP address of today compared to 3 weeks ago, it's the same, which wouldn' be indicative of a player on the road.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

all of the bold...(wait i don't want to post this twice)
was trash. 
the article did say that his wife was a fan of the ol' online.
(nudge nudge wink wink.)


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

He's probably been a little grouchy because of the "elbow". And the IP address thing - easy to arrange, just login remotely, then post.

barfo


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DrewFix</b>!
> all of the bold...(wait i don't want to post this twice)
> was trash.


Well, that's Shareef for you. Pretty two-faced, if you ask me.

barfo


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

like a dang DC super villain!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> He's probably been a little grouchy because of the "elbow". And the IP address thing - easy to arrange, just login remotely, then post.
> 
> barfo


I'm sure Reef has pretty good basketball knowledge though.


----------



## DucknBlazer (May 7, 2003)

Playmaker is not SAR. He's posted durning games before (just check some of the game threads). Also, his comments about Cal and the Pac Ten don't fit someone who's an alma mater of that school.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DucknBlazer</b>!
> Playmaker is not SAR. He's posted durning games before (just check some of the game threads). Also, his comments about Cal and the Pac Ten don't fit someone who's an alma mater of that school.


IIRC, Play's acquantance with Reef stems from their younger (HS) days in GA. It's not a college thing


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm lost. Why is Play leaving the board?


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kaydow</b>!
> I'm lost. Why is Play leaving the board?


Some dude named kaydow pissed him off.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> 
> Some dude named kaydow pissed him off.


Didn't he know about the IGNORE list??

Too bad, he added to our community.

Best Wishes in whatever, whereever, you do.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

That's too bad, I've always liked Playmaker's posts on this board. Honestly, I think he's one of, if not the best posters on the Portland board. It's a shame there are too many people who can't stand someone who doesn't share their same views and ideas. :sigh:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> That's too bad, I've always liked Playmaker's posts on this board. Honestly, I think he's one of, if not the best posters on the Portland board. It's a shame there are too many people who can't stand someone who doesn't share their same views and ideas. :sigh:


for starters, the exact same thing could be said of him. And secondly, people did not have issues with him in regards to him because he didn't "share our same view".

It was more about a blind bias towards Shareef that clouded any realistic criticism of another player, that irritated people.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I agreed with his Rahim envy. A bit one sided yes... but there is a growing group of people I know wishing it was Rahim we committed to... not Randolph.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> for starters, the exact same thing could be said of him. And secondly, people did not have issues with him in regards to him because he didn't "share our same view".
> ...


Don't include me in the "people" group. His views never irritated me.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Masbee</b>!
> Don't include me in the "people" group. His views never irritated me.


I hoped it had been obvious I was talking about the people who hobojoe was talking about. If hobojoe wasn't talking about you, nor was I. 

His views (or strong bias) never bothered me either. Although it grew predictable (as all of us do), I didn't mind his posts, and kind of think that people over did it in their responses to him (and him to them).


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> for starters, the exact same thing could be said of him. And secondly, people did not have issues with him in regards to him because he didn't "share our same view".
> ...


Hap and I finally agree on something.:cbanana:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> Hap and I finally agree on something.:cbanana:


then I take it all back!!!


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> then I take it all back!!!


:laugh:


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Well I think this sucks. I did not agree with many viewpoints of play, but I loved hearing them. If this continues, no one willl have to post because everyone will have the same Ideas. 

Play, I dissagree with you on many of your posts, but you do know the game of basketball well and were fun and interesting to read. come back and PLAY sometime.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

*I was thinking about logging off @ 800 post.*

:laugh: Would I be missed? Would you throw a pitty party in my memory?:laugh: Should we start planning?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: I was thinking about logging off @ 800 post.*



> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> :laugh: Would I be missed? Would you throw a pitty party in my memory?:laugh: Should we start planning?


Why should we listen to you? Your sig is outdated. :grinning:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thylo</b>!
> Well I think this sucks. I did not agree with many viewpoints of play, but I loved hearing them. If this continues, no one willl have to post because everyone will have the same Ideas.


if what continues? Why do people keep projecting the wrong reason for why people are either censored/edited/banned from the site, or leave?

If it was about people not agreeing with viewpoints, you think Ed O would still be posting here? or Stomp? or ME? 

the 3 of us have different views on things, but we still are allowed to post. It's when people stop being polite that causes riffs in how people react to each other. 

It's this behavior that is the problem, not what people think.

Think of it this way. Ed O has a different opinion on whether or not Bonzi and Sheed should be on the team, than I do (and I bet a fair amount of people). But Ed is respectful and EVEN when someone crosses the line with him, he's respectful. I doubt anyone really has any serious beef with Ed (or myself, in all reality).


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> if what continues? Why do people keep projecting the wrong reason for why people are either censored/edited/banned from the site, or leave?
> ...


So what you are saying is Play left because people didn't agree with him? No one asked him to leave no one told him to leave no one did anything of that sort.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> If it was about people not agreeing with viewpoints, you think Ed O would still be posting here? or Stomp? or ME?


Dude, I woulda been outa here in February, 2003.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I do not know why he left for sure, but I did not like how lately whenever he posted, others seemed to post that his voice had no value. flame the idea, not the poster, thats all I'm saying.

As far as moderating this site, I think you misunderstood what I was saying, I may be one of the few, but I think the mods do a bang up job here. It's the individuals lack of self censoring that I have a problem with. behave like this is a community and respect eachother. My brother and I argue all the time over just about every topic under the sun, but we always do so in a way that furthers the conversation.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thylo</b>!
> I do not know why he left for sure, but I did not like how lately whenever he posted, others seemed to post that his voice had no value. flame the idea, not the poster, thats all I'm saying.


I get that, but I think it's because you can only take the same lines, exaggerated as they are, before you start getting tired of it. You can only hear how "miles is worthless" and have faulty reasons behind it before you start getting snippy.



> As far as moderating this site, I think you misunderstood what I was saying, I may be one of the few, but I think the mods do a bang up job here. It's the individuals lack of self censoring that I have a problem with. behave like this is a community and respect eachother. My brother and I argue all the time over just about every topic under the sun, but we always do so in a way that furthers the conversation.


groovey. It's not that I missunderstood it, I just took the opportunity to respond to other posts that did address the "agree with" attitude.

please accept my apology.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Good-bye and good riddance.

I use this board as a diversion from real life. Play (and another poster, who is on my ignore list), inject far too much fury and nastiness, making the Board less escapist and so less fun for me.

So I won't miss Play at all.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Iwatas</b>!
> Good-bye and good riddance.
> 
> I use this board as a diversion from real life. Play (and another poster, who is on my ignore list), inject far too much fury and nastiness, making the Board less escapist and so less fun for me.
> ...


hm...I try to tone it down, but maybe I'm too nasty. 8(


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Wow, with Play gone, I'm actually happy to have Shareef stick around.

Dan


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

Im sort of glad hes gone 
*I CANT STAND TO HEAR DARIUS MIOLES SUCKS ONE MORE TIME *


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Liking NBA basketball is not real life?

I have a pretty cool life,I love sports also.
I think they are a good combo.
No matter who you meet in any walk of life,rich or poor,young or
old,you can talk sports.
It erases all barriers of differences.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I would like to nominate me as Rahim's best fan #2


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> I would like to nominate me as Rahim's best fan #2


ill second that if i can be Sebastian Telfair fan #1


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Best or Biggest? I'd give you serious consideration for #1 if "Best" is the criteria.

Dan


----------

